
Ask HN: When senior developer joins new team, what are mistakes to avoid - mohanmca
I am in need of help to find list of mistakes to avoid and if possible few guidelines to follow while joining a new team as a senior developer.<p>Below is my draft list<p>* Be patient and listen, listen and listen without any judgment. There is no better friend than active listening.
* No one likes a know-it-all - Be honest, confident and humble
* You will still do something embarrassing. And you will survive. You can&#x27;t improve if you are worried about your mistakes. Don&#x27;t worry about it!
* Observe what everyone is doing. Ask questions.
* Be comfortable asking others for help or referencing documentation, Try not-to-figure-out-yourself unless that is expected
* Follow Before You Lead,
* Be tolerant of practices that are foreign to your established approach.
* Mastering established team practices and rituals builds trust.
* Automating an existing process is likely to be better received than making an independent decision to replace an existing tool.
* Spend some of your personal time masterings and enhancing tools the team uses.
* Ensure your output is reviewed by an existing employee before it is rolled out.
======
guessmyname
You have to add an extra new-line after each list item to add a line break.

HackerNews doesn’t implements Markdown, only a handful of formatting options
[1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

    
    
        —————————————————————
    

Here’s the same list (reformatted):

• Be patient and listen, listen and listen without any judgment. There is no
better friend than active listening.

• No one likes a know-it-all - Be honest, confident and humble

• You will still do something embarrassing. And you will survive. You can't
improve if you are worried about your mistakes. Don't worry about it!

• Observe what everyone is doing. Ask questions.

• Be comfortable asking others for help or referencing documentation, Try not-
to-figure-out-yourself unless that is expected

• Follow Before You Lead,

• Be tolerant of practices that are foreign to your established approach.

• Mastering established team practices and rituals builds trust.

• Automating an existing process is likely to be better received than making
an independent decision to replace an existing tool.

• Spend some of your personal time masterings and enhancing tools the team
uses.

• Ensure your output is reviewed by an existing employee before it is rolled
out.

------
rendall
These are all good. And, you will make mistakes, no matter how long a list you
have.

Try to get a clear grasp of what is expected of you in your role.

